
Chinese spies stole secrets from chip equipment maker ASML - jbverschoor
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-asml-china-spying-idUSKCN1RN0DK
======
jbverschoor
Original article:

[https://fd.nl/ondernemen/1296245/chinese-spionnen-stelen-
kos...](https://fd.nl/ondernemen/1296245/chinese-spionnen-stelen-kostbare-
bedrijfsgeheimen-van-asml)

Corrupt R&D employees with connections to the chinese ministry of science &
technology

In 2014 they stole tech for XTAL.

They had access through the San Jose branch to the source code, software,
pricing strategy and secret manuals.

